# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Gjyshja ime

## nimf

e di qe kjo teme + stil  eshte  prekur nga te tjere megjithate keto kujtime jane te miat!  ani, te kam thene dikur qe do e hidhja ketu!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Gjyshja mban nje senduk te vjeter poshte krevatit.  Une kam gjithmone frike tja marr se sustat e krevatit jane te ndryshkura edhe bejne nga ato zhurmat qe te rrenqethin mishin.  Tamam si zhurma qe ben zysh Y. me shkumes kur zemerohet me ne. Ndonjehere e shoh qe e hap sendukun edhe ka ca si lecka aq te vjetra saqe kane marre ngjyre kafe edhe brenda tyre mban ca fotografi qe kane filluar te bardhezohen me shume se c'jane.  Ndonjehere kur une i ulem te preheri, nis e me tregon per te gjithe ata ne fotografi qe mua s'me duken fare si njerez po si kukulla.  Te njera fotografi eshte edhe gjyshi.  Une isha tre vjece kur vdiq.  Se di a e mbaj mend nga fotografija apo me verte me eshte fiksuar qe atehere.  Ai me donte shume mua, me nxirrte neteve vone neper lulishte qe te pushoja se qari.  Pastaj kur vdiq tha amanetin e fundit qe une ti ikja te varri edhe ti coja lule.  Fshehurazi kam degjuar mamin te thote qe kur po jepte shpirt tha emrin tim edhe une ne ate kohe kam qene duke fjetur edhe ja kam dhene nje ulurime aq te forte sa erdhen komshinjte.  Pastaj une fjeta prap kurse gjyshi vdiq.  
Nena na bertet nga dritarja e katit te katert.  Pyet se me ca e duam buken.  Une i them me vaj e me kripe, ndersa motja e do me sheqer e me uje.  Edhe kjo motja ime nuk i ndahet sheqerit.  Prandaj eshte aq rrumbullake.  Xhaxhi L. sa here e shikon i thote 'Cufo, Cufo o gjumash, shkon ne shkolle avash avash.'  Pastaj gjyshja na therret te shkojme ti marrim buket se nuk vjen dot deri poshte.  Une nuk dergoj motren se ajo ma lepin vajin tim kshu qe iki vete ti marr.  Ndonjehere nena me kerkon ti mbush nje gote me uje.  Tamam ne kohen kur une po shof seilor munin.  Une kur pertoj i them te iki ta mbushi vete.  Ajo thote 'Aaa ju, kur te vdes do me kujtoni.'  Une i them 'Mos ki merak nena, se s'do vdesesh kurre ti.'  Kshu i thote edhe mami duke qeshur 'Mbaju neno se je e forte ti.  Do vesh sa babai ramet paste.'  Edhe nena thote 'Te me jeni mire ju, pa jeta ime vate va.'  Me vjen keq per nenen kur e shof ashtu te kerrusur duke pare fotografite e atyre njerezve te vdekur.  Keto kohet e fundit ka filluar ti shofi me shpesh.  Pastaj fillon e flet me to.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sot nena vdiq.  Hallat ishin mbledhur rreth krevatit.  Kishin 2 dite qe rrinin ashtu ne pritje se nena nuk po e jepte shpirtin.  Une i shkoja ndonjehere afer edhe mundohesha ti flisja po ajo kishte mbyllur syte dhe vetem renkonte.  Une i lutesha Zotit tja merrte shpirtin nenes se nuk e shikoja dot ashtu.  Pastaj renkima e fundit ishte si clirim, edhe asnje nuk levizi per ca minuta.  Pastaj halla e madhe ishte ajo qe tha 'Cohuni ta lajme mamane.'
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Une po mundohesha te kujtoja fytyren e nenes.  Si neper mjegull me kujtohet sa e dobet dhe e kerrusur ishte.  Me ato rrobat e zeza edhe me shamine e bardhe ne koke dukej akoma me e vuajtur.  Sa shume rrudha qe kishte ne fytyre,  Me kujtohet kur hiqte protezat, edhe une i thoja 'Nena vuri ato protezat se ma shpifen.'  Edhe nena s'ma prishte.  Me kujtohet kur i thoja 'Nena hiqe pak shamine te te shof pak floket.'  Nena s'ma prishte.  Nga shamia dilnin dy gersheta te holla fare, me floke te bardhe te bardhe, dhe te gjata deri te supi.  Sa pak floke qe kishte- i dukej pjesa me e madhe e kokes.  Pastaj ndonjehere kur i ulesha ne preher edhe keqyrja ate nishanin e madh te shemtuar qe kishte te hunda, i thoja qe do tja prisja me gershere naten se se shikoja dot.  Tani mundohem te kujtoj ndonje fjale, ndonje bisede po si per dreq i kam humbur te gjitha kujtimet sonte.  Pervec fjaleve te saj 'Kur te vdes do me kujtoni.'
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kur arkivoli po mbyllej me cuan mua dhe motjen ta puthnim.  Une u afrova te balli i saj i ftohte dhe e putha lehte.  Me dukej sikur do hapte syte nga nje moment ne tjetrin.  Me dukej sikur Zoti do bente nje mrekulli vetem per mua.  Pastaj te tjeret e moren dhe iken ta varrosnin.

----------


## katana

po kete aman pse e shkruajte. nuk kisha terezi sonte te qaja. nuk kam kohe te mendoj per to. se si nje dite dhe te mijte mund te mbyllin syte dhe fjala e tyre e fundit te jet emri im, po un s'do e degjoj dot, un as nuk kam per ti pare ne shtrat tek renkojne, s'kam per ti degjuar kurre keshillat e nenes, apo thjeshte zerin e saj. skam per tu humbur me ne syte e kalter te gjyshit. s'kam per te mesuar se si dreqin nena i ben floket shtupe aty pas koke. skam per te pire me raki te ngrohte me gjyshin teksa del. 

mori sot ne telefon teksa po dilja per ne pune, e kapa dhe ja njoha zerin menjehere  e dija qe kishte vdekur dikush, po ma mori mendja se do ishte ndonje i larget se ndryshe do em kishte thene mua e sdo kishte kerkuar babin. po dhe un se pyeta se kush kishte vdekur, biles akoma nuk e di se ja dhash babit telefonin dhe vrapova te kap autobusin se nuk desha ta di. 

ta paca borxh nimfa.

----------


## ornament

Nimf, shume me ndjenje, jashtezakonisht me ndjenje, ti je goc me shume talent.

me respekt te veçante.

----------


## nimf

kata edhe ornament,
faleminderit!
kata, sa i ke gjalle nderoji.  une isha shume e vogel per te kuptuar sa e doja gjyshen.  tani me ka ngel vetem nje gjysh edhe kam frike ta marr se e vetmja gje qe arij te them eshte ' o gjyshi mos qaj.'

----------


## nimf

Lexoj keto kujtime dhe me duken te nje kohe te larget.  Qe atehere xhaxhai im L. ka vdekur.  E vrane ne '99, 1 muaj para ardhjes sime ne USA.  La pas gruan, nje goce 3 vjece, dhe  nje cun 1.5 vjec.  Ishte 45 vjec.
------
Qe atehere halla ime e madhe ka vdekur.  Ajo qe tha 'Cohuni ta lajme mamane' pas vdekjes qe gjyshes sime.  Ate vere para se te vdiste une u ktheva per here te pare ne Shqiperi pas rreth 4 vitesh e ikur.  Me cuan direkt e ne spital.  Vdiq ne 3 shtator te 2003. Ishte 67 vjec.
-------
Ne 23 nentor te 2005 vdiq xhaxhai i madh.  Ne 21 nentor une fola me te ne telefon.
-si je xhaxhi?
-keq, ja sic me degjon...
-po mire vetem pak ngjirje ke...
-kam kenduar shume ne dasma xhan i xhaxhit....
Ishte 75 vjec.  Te dasma ime nuk do kendoje...
-------
Ne 21 shkurt 2006, me mori mami ne telefon per te me thene qe eshte nisur per ne Shqiperi.  Xhaxhi L. kishte kaluar atak zemre.  Xhaxhi L. qe i thoshte gjithmone motres 'cufo cufo o xhumash, shkon ne shkolle avash avash.'  
Ne 23 shkurt 2006 tek marre babin ne telefon per te pyetur per gjendjen e xhaxhit, degjoj kunja grash ne telefon.  Pastaj im ate fillon e qan duke me thene 'iku...iku...iku'.  Ne 23 shkurt 2006, vdiq xhaxhai im i fundit.  Xhaxhi L.  Ishte 57 vjec.  Pas la gruan, 5 goca te martuara, dhe 1 cun 23 vjec te pamartuar.
-------
Tani une nuk kam me xhaxhallare.  Tani babi nuk ka me ke luan me domino e tavull nateve te gjata verore.  Tani Vlora eshte bosh.  Fisi im po shuhet.  Une mbaj fort familjen time.  Tani Vlora eshte vetem nje qytet.  Nuk eshte me fisi im, nuk eshte me sofer pritese, nuk eshte me kthim ne origjine, nuk ka me dashuri per mua.  Tani Vlora eshte vetem varreze!

----------


## Larsus

nimf, perse na vret keq te gjitheve ku na dhemb me shume? 

eshte jeta e atille qe me njerezit e tu te dashur sot qesh e neser i qan.. gezoji njerezit kur i ke, sa te mundesh dhe kujto gjerat e bukura prej tyre.. 

mos na sill me vdekje, te lutem..ata qe iken, iken ... ti ke nje jete te etere tenden per te bere kujtimet e tua.. qe te te kujtojne dhe ty

s'kemi me fuqi te mbajme as shpirtin tone me mukaet pa le te qajme ata qe s'jane me. KLeri lotet per kur te shkosh ne varreza, sot, kujto buzeqeshjet e medha  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## hope_thebest

nimf, me vjen shume keq motra. Me ke mbushur syte me lot. Do doja te isha afer teje te te perqafoja fort. Te kuptoj shume mire..sidomos ne qe jemi larg dhe akoma me keq kur nuk ke mundesi te vesh, si puna ime. Me ka Ndodhur dhe mua dhe nuk i kam pare dot as per here te fundit..Nuk ke c'ben..Ngrije koken lart..Jeta vazhdon..Te paharruar te qofshin kujtimet e tyre..Me respekt nga patriotja..

----------

